# Esquire Magazine March



## markuk (Jan 30, 2014)

I know it's normally a sort of magazine that "Good 'ole Smokin' boys' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






would read but there an article on Southern BBQ in the March edition.

I get it on subscription so not sure when it's in the shops or how much it is to buy but if you are in the newsagents it's woth a flick through !

Mark

PS there's also an article and pix of Sienna Miller if that's anothe incentive to pick it up


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Esquire??  REAL MEN!;  No, that's another story. 






     Nuff said.  I would look it up but I can't read big words.  Are there pretty pictures??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## markuk (Jan 31, 2014)

.... yep lots of pix - it's mainly about Rodney B Scott from Scotts BBQ in Hemingway SC - cooking at an international event called "Cook it Raw" which was this time in the USA in SC .......


----------

